# I want my boobs back!



## NutMeg (Jun 5, 2009)

I was about 5 pounds heavier than normal after Christmas. At some point between then and the beginning of May, I lost that 5 pounds and was back at my ideal weight. 

In the past month I've lost between 10-15 pounds on top of that which I did not have to loose. I'm not sure how much because I don't own a scale. The worst part of it is, my boobs have lost two cup sizes and I literally don't recognize my own chest. I am skinny, boney, and have no boobs. I hate my body right now, I feel so unfeminine.

Please tell me that when I gain the weight back my boobs will come back!!


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 5, 2009)

IMO, I think you will. Happens to me all the time, I drop weight real easy and unfortunately it loses the quickest in my chest. But as soon as I gain a few pounds, my boobs are back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish the weight came off my love handles haha! The one thing I'm thankful for is that my weight goes into my tush and chest, yay!

Good luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I loose in my boobs too...And gaining back usually puts it back there and other places...so I just settle for the lose


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2009)

i WISH i would loose weight in my chest. I'm a 36 D and none of it is fat


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, when you gain the weight back you will gain your chest back. Gosh, I wish I had boobs! 19 years old and barely a 32A hahaha.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i WISH i would loose weight in my chest. I'm a 36 D and none of it is fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, that's how I am too.  I'm like an F cup and it seems I lose weight everywhere else, but any gain in weight just goes right to the boobies.  I gain and lose weight in a very strange manner.

But back on topic, I'm sure once you put a little weight on, you'll add a little to your boobies.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i WISH i would loose weight in my chest. I'm a 36 D and none of it is fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
most of it is in fact fat. different women lose and gain weight in different places, but butts and boobs are made up mostly of fat cells. i gain most of my weight in my rear end, and very little of it ever gets gained in the north.

to the original topic though, if you look bony, you may be sick. did you intend to lose the extra weight, or did it come off on its own?


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 9, 2009)

I am definitely sick, it was not a planned or normal weight loss. I'm working on it, but I'm still sick and currently on meds that cause a lot of stomach pain so eating is still not something I'm enthusiastic about.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Yes, when you gain the weight back you will gain your chest back. Gosh, I wish I had boobs! 19 years old and barely a 32A hahaha._

 
Embrace what you have....in most cases (MINE) they are overrated....


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 19, 2009)

^ But guys like boobies! lol  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Yes, when you gain the weight back you will gain your chest back. Gosh, I wish I had boobs! 19 years old and barely a 32A hahaha._

 
OMG, I'm in exactly the same boat as you! 19, 32A... I wear padded push up bras


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

im 20 years old and a 32H, I wish I would lose my boobs


----------

